# case fan question



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

i am debating on adding another fan on my system to try to cool it a lil better, but i have no slots so ill have to mod the case a lil 

my system is 
amd athlon xp 3200 2.2ghz
1 gb ram
256 ati radeon 9550 agp 8x
80gb drive

heres my mother board
http://www.ciao.co.uk/Foxconn_600A01_6LRS__6276419 

heres my case
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/EN-US/Product/case_detail.aspx?id=en-gb0000026

its just a basic system but its running at 
CPU 57 deg Cel
System 40 deg Cel

i know i need to dust the system out, is there somthing i can use as a fliter on my fans to keep the dust lev down in systems,

EDIT***
almost forgot lol, i have no more fan connectors, how would i get power to a new fan, i was thinking splice wires from another fan but dont think that will work to well.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

You would need to drill a hole in the top using a hole saw, which can be precarious with the metal files on the other components.
Why not blow out the case and perhaps replace the fans with higher output ones.
Consider a re-apply of thermal grease-
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

A new cpu fan also makes for a cooler system, compared to the stock heat sink.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

cleaning ,and adding a better cpu cooler are good advise.if you want to cut a hole in your case to add a fan be sure to remove all harware power supply,board everything.vacuum that thing out very well before replacing your components,and it should be fine.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

im thinking about taking a dead psu from school, pulling the fan out and putting it as in intake in the front, but dunno how id wire it, any suggestions?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If the connector has at leasty two leads you can use that easily. Most of the PSUs I've dissected have fans that you can pick up off the shelf.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

well i dunno gonna try to grab some comps that hes gonna scrap and mess with it, just got new board and cpu today, its running hot, intel celeron d 352 with cedar mill core. stock hs/fan is lil slow. only runnin around 960rpm it dont seem right lol. running about 48-52 idle but thenagain the artic silver is just applied. ill need to get a intake fan for sure tho. would it hurt if i spliced my sys fan connecter, and used an eletrictal crimp to splice the 2 ends together, think that will work??


----------

